# first litter



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im just curious to see what you peeps say, 

How old was your Cat when you let her have her first litter??


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you thinking of breeding from Molly?? Is she on the active register?? What are your reasons to want to breed from her??


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im not asking about me, Im just curious in what people do.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww ok cool. I think it is dangerous to allow your cat to have kittens before they are a year old but many are caught in their first heat as people dont keep them in or get them neutered :mad2: so around 6-8months but like I said that is really dangerous!!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aim for a first litter at a year, so mating at 10 months. Earlier is usually fine but also usually accidental.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Is this the girl that is on active? Looking at your other posts I thought you were waiting to buy one next summer as you had alot of homework to do?

To answer the question it depends on the girl, 10 months in the min, so they have them at 12 months of age, however your girl may not call until 18months of age, maybe a slient caller, or maybe infertile and not want to mate, Ive had this! There is a 3 call rule, so you cant mate her on her 1st or 2nd call as these calls are for the cats body to mature to be able to carry a baby and hormones to be released, hence why most young mums reject their kitten. 

Its normally on the 3rd strong call that you mate, you can leave it longer as long as you keep a eye on the cat, as they can get pyo. I felt that my girl was to immature to mate on her 3rd call, so we waited until her 5th call, she was a fab mum and it was the right decision to wait 

Remember that with British they need to be blood grouped as if you put the wrong blood groups together, the kittens can die at birth from the anti bodies in mums milk. obvoiously other factors pedigree what your trying to achieve etc.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai was about 14 months old and mated on her third call. Rosie has been calling since she was 7 months old (just had her third call at 9 months) but her breeder and I have decided to wait until either her 5th call or by the time she is a year old, whichever happens first. She has been good with Mai Tai's kittens but I'm not sure that she's ready herself yet.
This is one of the reasons though why a new breeder needs a mentor to help decide things like this.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Like i said before im not asking this for me, I was curious what other people do. So answering this question thinking im asking for myself is not needed.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, were you asking it on behalf of someone else?


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

no, just was reading through the threads and some are quite young, then i saw an advert where a cat was quite old.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah, I see. So it was to satisfy your own curiosity... I thought maybe you'd posed the question on behalf of someone too shy to ask themselves


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

yeh thats what i said in the first place,  thanks all.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It was the fact that you asked the question presumably to gain opinions for a question in your own mind, then said you weren't asking for yourself and then latterly that you were asking for yourself. But I'm easily confused at times and it's not really important, is it?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The bottom line is that cats left to their own devices can and do get pregnant on their first call, and most of the time there are no problems. So you certainly don't want a cat giving birth at 8 months if you are controlling the situation, but if there is an accidental mating at 6 months, the odds of a good outcome are actually quite high. If it were otherwise, the great majority of moggy mothers would have difficulties and they simply don't.

Liz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lushgirl84 said:


> Like i said before im not asking this for me, I was curious what other people do. So answering this question thinking im asking for myself is not needed.


I think it's only natural that folks are answering you as if it's for you as you've referred to Molly as your new "breeding queen" in other threads.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

nope wasnt asking at all for me, was just CURIOUS. I know what im doing with Molly. thanks though.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeppers. .


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Lushgirl84 said:


> nope wasnt asking at all for me, was just CURIOUS. I know what im doing with Molly. thanks though.


If you know what your doing you would Know the answer to a very very simple breeding question 

I also find it mildly amusing that I give lots of info on my previous post, yet anyone that dares to question, you dont give a 'like' to :laugh:

If the breeder you got your girl from has sold you a breeding queen she would have hopefully asked you many many questions and should be mentoring you, so you should be able to ask her questions


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Blimey, you need to chill out!! bless ya!!

Please lock this thread.... Many thanks


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Lushgirl84 said:


> Blimey, you need to chill out!! bless ya!!
> 
> Please lock this thread.... Many thanks


I think everyone is chilled, why does it need to be locked? :confused1:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Rilly was just shy of 2 years old  That's when she started calling intensively ... before that she was a bit noisey but nothing bad.

I must have missed something though ... Lushgirl aren't you a foster mum for cats and their kittens


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Rilly was just shy of 2 years old  That's when she started calling intensively ... before that she was a bit noisey but nothing bad.
> 
> I must have missed something though ... Lushgirl aren't you a foster mum for cats and their kittens


Not anymore, When i decided to get my cat i stopped doing it, so i have no other cats around.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lushgirl84 said:


> Not anymore, When i decided to get my cat i stopped doing it, so i have no other cats around.


Aww that's a shame ... I gather from the posts on this thread you're intending to breed? What made you decide that over helping all the poor loves out there?


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeh i will be next year, I did love helping out the kitties, and being involved in the whole rehoming bit and caring for them when their or handrearing ill etc, and i will miss it.. 

But im so pleased i got my own kitty, I love the breed and have done for many years, and i want to do my very best to carry on this wonderful breed.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Aww that's a shame ... I gather from the posts on this thread you're intending to breed? What made you decide that over helping all the poor loves out there?


The reason a lot of people breed I presume; they think there's money in it


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> The reason a lot of people breed I presume; they think there's money in it


Yes alot of people do!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thanks for 'liking' my post then givng my a red rep saying that you 'cant stand me' 

Guess thats what you get when your honest and people dont like it! :laugh: But you know what your doing dont you!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol thanks for 'liking' my post then givng my a red rep saying that you 'cant stand me'
> 
> Guess thats what you get when your honest and people dont like it! :laugh: But you know what your doing dont you!


Wow--that's just messed up. I don't understand how people post on here and think nobody remembers what they say from one thread to the next. And they come on for advice and get all tetchy about it if it's not precisely what they wanted to hear. Especially when it's from the very experts they claim to want to glean words of wisdom from.

Not that you need it, but I gave you a greenie to make up for the red , just because I really can't bear hypocrisy.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Wow--that's just messed up. I don't understand how people post on here and think nobody remembers what they say from one thread to the next. And they come on for advice and get all tetchy about it if it's not precisely what they wanted to hear. Especially when it's from the very experts they claim to want to glean words of wisdom from.
> 
> Not that you need it, but I gave you a greenie to make up for the red , just because I really can't bear hypocrisy.


I know, but when you give honest advice and actually ask someone a question, if it isnt what they want to hear then they dislike you for some reason! :confused1: I thought people asked questions for advice/help from someone who knows the answer, not to get annoyed if it isnt what they want to hear? Very odd!

lol I know, if you are a breeder yourself you would know this question, as you would have researched and asked the breeder that you bought a cat from on the active for breeding purposes. so you can answer your 'friends' question yourself really.

Aww thanks, didnt need to do that , ill wear it with pride :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

why would i dislike what iv read?? Im not on here 24/7 like you guys so it takes me a while to catch up, so im sorry if i Didnt respond quick enough for you, but i do have a life off the laptop...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What i cant understand is all the bitchiness on this thread all because someone asked a reasonable question. Each breeder is different and has different times they would mate a girl. I am currently researching when is the best time to breed a small dog, ive had different answeres about that too. End of the day weather or not the op is going to breed their girl to me its good that she/he cares enough to research


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> What i cant understand is all the bitchiness on this thread all because someone asked a reasonable question. Each breeder is different and has different times they would mate a girl. I am currently researching when is the best time to breed a small dog, ive had different answeres about that too. End of the day weather or not the op is going to breed their girl to me its good that she/he cares enough to research


Thankyou!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> What i cant understand is all the bitchiness on this thread all because someone asked a reasonable question. Each breeder is different and has different times they would mate a girl. I am currently researching when is the best time to breed a small dog, ive had different answeres about that too. End of the day weather or not the op is going to breed their girl to me its good that she/he cares enough to research


OP is asking the question rhetorically as she has a mentor for her breeding programme.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lumboo said:


> OP is asking the question rhetorically as she has a mentor for her breeding programme.


even so each person is different, I personally think its great the OP is wiling to do her own research and work "with" her mentor. Think what we all have to remember we all had to start somewhere and research


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> What i cant understand is all the bitchiness on this thread all because someone asked a reasonable question. Each breeder is different and has different times they would mate a girl. I am currently researching when is the best time to breed a small dog, ive had different answeres about that too. End of the day weather or not the op is going to breed their girl to me its good that she/he cares enough to research


I did wonder what had happened, but I know most who have commented on this thread the way they have wouldn't do so without just cause. Reading OP's previous posts I can see why ... It's out of concern more than anything I think.

Lushgirl I just read your thread from a little while ago. You said you had researched for a year before coming to this decision. Yet every single question you asked on there were the basic ones. So what exactly did you research for the year?

I'm concerned you're rushing into it. Why not just have the little love spayed once she's a bit older and enjoy a year of visiting shows and what not ... then find a better mentor and purchase another queen. From what I saw on your other thread you contacted this lady and more or less had Molly purchased within days, did you research her at all? Check her show history and the lines she has? Did you check her prefix for suspension or anything like that? Have you been given the pink slip yet?

If you want any help for things like that plenty of people can help you around here, but you're going to have to slow down a bit and take some of the advice that doesn't necessarily fit in with your plans and ideals hun.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

I dont get all this at all.. Please dont tell me what to do regarding MY kitten, It was a question about anyone.. As i said iv read posts on here regarding breeding and how young or old they were, so AGAIN i was CURIOUS in when people start!! i.e some people start at 8 months and some over 2yrs..

Unless you know me, the breeder (my mentor) or what information i have researched etc then you are wrong to judge me..


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

oh just to add, The breeder isnt a lady


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> I did wonder what had happened, but I know most who have commented on this thread the way they have wouldn't do so without just cause. Reading OP's previous posts I can see why ... It's out of concern more than anything I think.
> 
> Lushgirl I just read your thread from a little while ago. You said you had researched for a year before coming to this decision. Yet every single question you asked on there were the basic ones. So what exactly did you research for the year?
> 
> ...


I can see why people maybe concerned but IMO bashing people and bitching wont help. I was burnt when I went and bought Dotty my Maine Coon I bought her as a breeding girl and once I paid the ammount discovered she was un active, I could have chosen to fight this and have the decision turned but didnt as we have had her spayed.

The OP has Molly now and all we can do is help and try to help her with anything she needs.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I can see why people maybe concerned but IMO bashing people and bitching wont help. I was burnt when I went and bought Dotty my Maine Coon I bought her as a breeding girl and once I paid the ammount discovered she was un active, I could have chosen to fight this and have the decision turned but didnt as we have had her spayed.
> 
> The OP has Molly now and all we can do is help and try to help her with anything she needs.


She isn't asking for Molly, she is asking a general rhetorical question.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lumboo said:


> She isn't asking for Molly, she is asking a general rhetorical question.


what difference does it make though, once she finds out the information she needs it maybe useful in future for Molly, I see the question as a form of researching


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

I know when im breeding her, Her breeder and i have talked about it, (yes BREEDER) .. BUT even if it was a question from me or anyone else the way this has been treated is disgusting, iv had enough of this site to last me a lifetime..

You think you have the right to judge, iv seen so many threads turn into this when people ask questions, People ask questions everyday and YOU should be proud in helping that person NOT being nasty!!!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lushgirl84 said:


> ITS NOT RESEARCH (my god) I know when im breeding her, Her breeder and i have talked about it, (yes BREEDER) so it wasnt for my info.. BUT even if it was the way this has been treated is disgusting, i will be complaining as iv had enough of this site to last me a lifetime..
> 
> You think you have the right to judge, iv seen so many threads turn into this when people ask questions, People ask questions everyday and YOU should be proud in helping that person NOT being nasty!!!!!!


wow chill if you read what i wrote you would know i wasnt saying anything against you, Your question can be seen as research in a good way, its no crime, ok you have a mentor but you may still want to find things out yourself.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

yeh i know thats why i changed the message before you posted this one,


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lushgirl84 said:


> I dont get all this at all.. Please dont tell me what to do regarding MY kitten, It was a question about anyone.. As i said iv read posts on here regarding breeding and how young or old they were, so AGAIN i was CURIOUS in when people start!! i.e some people start at 8 months and some over 2yrs..
> 
> Unless you know me, the breeder (my mentor) or what information i have researched etc then you are wrong to judge me..


I didn't tell you what to do, merely offered some advice.

Also it's not down to the breeder to choose when they are bred really. You might find that she is an early and prolific caller, if so she might have to be bred closer to 12 months than 2 years for her own health. I think someone has already explained that though so I won't harp on 



Lushgirl84 said:


> I know when im breeding her, Her breeder and i have talked about it, (yes BREEDER) .. BUT even if it was a question from me or anyone else the way this has been treated is disgusting, iv had enough of this site to last me a lifetime..
> 
> You think you have the right to judge, iv seen so many threads turn into this when people ask questions, People ask questions everyday and YOU should be proud in helping that person NOT being nasty!!!!!!


Calm down love! (BTW anyone who breeds and animal is a breeder ). I can't see that anyone has treated you badly (until you started giving negative rep that is), unless I've missed a thread or two somewhere?

People are concerned about your girl. Surely that's a good thing? If everyone were to encourage you to go ahead without a second thought, then something went terribly wrong that could have been prevented you would be more than mortified right?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It was a fair and open question but perhaps if people had all the information in the first instance there would be no need to try and read between the lines or to jump to conclusions which may well be wrong.
If there is any more animosity I will be closing this thread.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

yes i do know what a breeder is thanks, I have rescued kittens where their owners have obviously bred them..

No one should concerned about my girl, thanks, and its not about that at all, its all because of the question, And for everyones information WE that includes ME have decided to breed her after a certain age, we didnt say oh il do it when shes 8 months etc.. 

Not saying anymore on this! I will be carrying on talking to the people on here that dont judge!


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

you need to close it please, I started the thread and now i wish you to close it. Many thanks


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lushgirl84 said:


> yes i do know what a breeder is thanks, I have rescued kittens where their owners have obviously bred them..
> 
> No one should concerned about my girl, thanks, and its not about that at all, its all because of the question, And for everyones information WE that includes ME have decided to breed her after a certain age, we didnt say oh il do it when shes 8 months etc..
> 
> Not saying anymore on this! I will be carrying on talking to the people on here that dont judge!


Did you see the bit I posted about breeding age? You might wind up with no choice but to either breed her close to 12 months, or get her spayed as it would be unhealthy to leave her calling strong and very regularly. When we got Rilly spayed earlier this year it was because she was calling every 8 days and I could wait no longer to hear definitive answers about the HCM screening. I had to either breed her or spay her.

Have you read up about HCM in BSH's? have you a plan in place to screen for it, or perhaps another idea? ... I am purely curious here btw


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

No-one is bashing, no-one is bitching and I, along with a few others, have contributed a lot to Lushgirl's previous threads on the subject of the OP wanting to start breeding. 

OP, I'm sorry, you won't like what I have to say, perhaps you're now just on the defensive which I can understand, but that's no reason for me not to say it. The fact is that I recall one of your previous threads very clearly because you and I chatted a fair bit on it... You wanted to start breeding, said what colours, etc, and asked how to find a reputable breeder, amongst many, many other very basic questions - *absolutely* nothing wrong with basic questions, we all have to start somewhere and God knows I had a million of them when I started breeding. I believe you'll find that the concern is that, in the space of much less than 24 hours (all this was in the same thread actually!) you had apparently done all your research on breeders, etc, etc, and had already settled on where you were obtaining your kitten and that breeder was to become your mentor.

Amongst the many other things we all learn along the way in breeding cats, there is one fact that is right up there on the "well worth remembering" list - and that is that the cat fancy is a VERY small world indeed; you would probably be quite surprised to learn, for instance, that anyone who is very familiar with BSH - as obviously this is the breed involved here - would recognise almost instantly which breeder you had Molly from just from general things you have said in your threads. It's nothing sinister, just a very small world, as I say.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

So what do you do check up on people?? Thats just a question nothing by it lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

That's drawing too much of a conclusion. I would have a fairly good idea of who you were going to buy from if you told me details of a kitten in my breed, I have no doubt at all that BSH breeders would be the same.

Liz


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Forgive me, I'm not really sure what you mean by check up on people? I think you might mean in a snooping sort of way - if so, then crikey no! Even had I the inclination (and why would I or anyone else bother to even try?) your identity on here is protected unless you choose to disclose it.

But you must believe me re 'small world' - there are any number of things you've mentioned on your threads (which I will not repeat as I don't think it necessary), plus your location and that of the breeder of your kitten, which are just clear indicators. There's really nothing more to it than that.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wouldnt bother me if you did as i would get legal action taking out on this forum, as like you said it should be protected on here..

Iv spoken to someone and iv decided to leave this forum, Think its just best that way. Then i cant get moaned at for wanting to know things, I mean thats how out things isnt it? but nevermind, im off..


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

... your head? 

Seriously. Chill  Lots of great people on here who are only too willing to help - I wish the internet had been invented when I started breeding. You might want to take a look though at some more cat/breeder specific forums.


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

Im gonna look on other forums too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

This is just going round in circles and off the original question. I am closing it now.


----------

